# "This is England"



## Joseph (Oct 18, 2008)

Heya folks!

I dunno if this is the spot to write about this but I suppose so.

I was wondering what you think about the movie "This is England". How would you describe it?


----------



## Retired (Oct 18, 2008)

*This Is England (2007) 
Reviewed by Paul Arendt 
Updated 27 April 2007 Contains very strong racist language and violence *

It's hard to describe Shane Meadows' latest film without making it appear a great deal less interesting than it actually is. It's a semi-autobiographical tale of a young boy adopted by a gang of skinheads in a grey seaside town. And on that basis, This Is England sounds, in short, like typical grimesville British filmmaking - concrete, rain and misery. This couldn't be further from the truth. In fact, the film is fizzing with energy and humour, powered by brilliantly engaging performances.

Chief among these is newcomer Thomas Turgoose as Sean, a put-upon 12-year old who finds unexpected friendship with a group of local skinheads led by the sweet natured Woody (Joseph Gilgun, another stand-out performance). These skins are a far cry from the image of racist thuggery that the movement became known for in the 80s. It's all about the music, and of course the clothes - although Sean is too small for Doc Marten boots, he still gets the haircut, the plaid shirt and the braces. For a while, everything is sweet in Sean's world. He even shares his first kiss with a Boy George lookalike with the charming name of Smell.

*"A FUNNY AND DEEPLY MOVING PORTRAIT" *

But soon, conflict arrives in the form of Combo (Stephen Graham, also superb), an old mate of the gang whose time in prison has left him with a strong sympathy for the National Front. Combo's racist agenda splits the gang and Sean, tragically, finds himself turning to Combo as a substitute for the father he lost in the Falklands. Meadows is an exhilarating filmmaker and This Is England is his best film to date - an honest, emotional, funny and deeply moving portrait of growing up. Don't miss it.

This Is England is released in UK cinemas on Friday 27th April 2007.

*End Credits*
Director: Shane Meadows
Writer: Shane Meadows
Stars: Thomas Turgoose, Joseph Gilgun, Stephen Graham
Genre: Drama
Length: 102 minutes
Cinema: 27 April 2007
Country: UK

Source

I can't say I have ever heard of this film being shown in North America.  What's your interest in it?


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 18, 2008)

I have seen this film its very good, very poignant, not for the faint hearted or easily offended, and gives you alot to think about, especially at the end, i liked it, it was well made, well written and well acted. I too like TSOW wonder what your interest in it is?


----------



## Joseph (Oct 19, 2008)

> What's your interest in it?



I need a comment for it from a psychological view.


----------



## white page (Oct 19, 2008)

are you writing a thesis about the film ?


----------



## Joseph (Oct 19, 2008)

Not quite. We will discuss it. I have my own point of view of course, but I want to check if I missed something.


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 19, 2008)

if you would like to ask specfic questions I will try and help but i am not a professional so cannot really analyse it from a psychological view point, my reasons for watching were personal, I use to live in a area where the NF where in control so most of what what was in the film was happening around me on a daily basis and it brought back some really vivid memories for me. I know Shane Meadows has his own forum which he posts on, and I believe cast members use to/still do post on there maybe asking there too might be of use, maybe to see how making the film and acting in it affected them from a psychological point of view, heres the link to the forum.

Shane Meadows Forum - Home

Have you seen the film yourself? Are you studying it for some reason, maybe writing an essay about its effects for some project? Just interested thats all


----------



## Joseph (Oct 19, 2008)

I will write a review about the psychology of that movie and we will discuss it in a few days (at the university). That`s the reason why I wanted to have a few reviews, I am sure that there will be stuff that will help me make a better review.


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,

i would love to hear your thoughts on the film? I hope Shanes forum will be helpful, you could always send him a private message and ask him direct if you dont get any luck with the forum itself and  explain  to him why you are asking this question. I wonder if when you say a "psychological view" whether you mean the effects of watching the film? Some said it might incite racial hatred but alot say it had the opposite effect, some local councils here got the certification lowered so younger people could see it and learn from it.

The is alot of information and links on here 

This Is England - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I hope this is helpful in someway to you


----------

